# In your opinion, which MBTI types make the best - employers, employees and business p



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

Guess if you need to.


----------



## Westy365 (Jun 21, 2012)

It depends on the business, but any type can be good at any of those roles. I'd say NJ's tend to fit most naturally in leadership roles, but that's not to say that other types can't be good leaders. 

When I worked at Chick-Fil-A, we had leaders who were INTJ, ESFP, ENTJ, ISFJ, and INFP—and all of them did a superb job. They worked together to utilize each other's strengths, and that made the business stronger. I loved working with all of them, because they each brought something unique to the table.


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

Westy365 said:


> It depends on the business, but any type can be good at any of those roles. I'd say NJ's tend to fit most naturally in leadership roles, but that's not to say that other types can't be good leaders.
> 
> When I worked at Chick-Fil-A, we had leaders who were INTJ, ESFP, ENTJ, ISFJ, and INFP—and all of them did a superb job. They worked together to utilize each other's strengths, and that made the business stronger. I loved working with all of them, because they each brought something unique to the table.


You're definitely right on which kind of business we're talking about

Though let's assume you were brainstorming business ideas and needed a business partner and an employee without knowing the business you're soon to bring to life. Which two MBTI types would you hire if you had to hire based on MBTI types.

I'd want an ENTJ business partner and employ an INTP


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Obviously stereotyping here but just in general
Because any type can be really superb or shitty on work ethic this is only pulling the best of each stereotype

You hire SPs for smooth production and skilled performance in task 
Seriously you want the people who just get the job done and use common sense without fucking around this is your crowd

You hire SJs for maintaining the status quo. Worker bees who I hate to grossly simplify them all, but they will maintain your pamphlet of work guidelines. They are the ''but technically'' generally speaking. They will be the best people to showcase if you have state come in, upper division CEOs or some crap doing viewing, public open houses etc. It should be obvious why. (I know even when I managed these were always the people I scheduled on important days as far as putting on the best front.)

NTJs are great at upper level administration calls. I prefer a fair NTJ then the few NFs which had made it there which I worked under. I am positive in my case my opinion is very much based on really preferring business first people 2nd. Why because with that approach the people actually get served. Funny how that works. I preface fair and healthy NTJ here tho. 

NTPs are the best brain stormers. Genius behind many operations. 
Great Consultants

NFs I truly do believe they are best suited for either public service, administrative support staff (you know offering a sentiment for thought to more hard nosed types like an NTJ, but not actually in control of EVERYTHING). 

NFs do make good leaders btw, just really prefacing here they make good expressive leaders. 

Ideally just in theory just assuming the type has good work ethic and is healthy and fair minded in my mind it goes something like this...

*Ceo:* NTJ, or STJ, (the nervous system)
*Vice:* NFs, or NTPs (either the heart or the brain)
*Board:* SP, SJ, NT, NF (even) 
*PR:* SFJ or NFJ
*Operations/Regional Manager:* STP, STJ (why them because they will likely have the most grounded grasp of the lines between the ground level and the bottom line and know how to likely meld both). I say NTJ would be good at this as well if they are treading on balance between. 
*Marketing:* NTP or STP or NTJ
*Upper Administration Department:* For the love of gawd these departments in public and private are over flooded with SJs, which is fine there is need for them but I am pretty sure the rest of us who do not apply do not like them holding a monopoly on such important service departments. Some more NFs would be very useful in these departments to set a standard of well you know not being dismissive if your in such a department of bothersome public, customer, or employee issue (what the fuck isn't it your gawd damn job to evaluate and not just toss under rug, of course its not good to take issue with everything but considering most of these departments are already dismissive -and its their damn job title and description to handle people- we could really use some NFs in there. This is the department in which I tend to find the most over paid and often the least regulated because the people above them have bigger fish to fry. These kinds of people annoy me often I do not think they tend to earn their keep as a department often (not always). Seriously fuck stop riding on the coat tails of your superiors and settling into mediocrity. 
*General Manager:* ESTP (the courage) You want these guys here because they thrive in the action but in leading and can coach and lead morale.
*Low Level Administration/Support Staff:* SJ or NJ
*Lead/Supervisor:* A good balance whether its SFP/NTJ, or NFJ/STP or STP/NTJ or STJ/NFP just a good complimentary blend of some yin and yang in supervisors to offer diversity and mutual accountablility
*Trainers:* In my experience ENFPs making very good trainers they have patience but like to teach. A second option is ENFJ.
For most productive STP, or NTJ (not the best temperament tho for it)
*General Employee:* SJ: Preservation of Core Service, SP: Productive/Skilled, NF:Offer warm work morale to whatever is being serviced and their employees usually, NT: Strategy on the ground level is a beneficial thing


----------



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)

ENTJ best bosses, ESTJ best slavemasters, SJs best slaves.

ENTP most sucky at everything else than getting ideas.


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

Sensational said:


> Obviously stereotyping here but just in general
> Because any type can be really superb or shitty on work ethic this is only pulling the best of each stereotype
> 
> You hire SPs for smooth production and skilled performance in task
> ...


Agh.. Very interesting and insightful. I think this can definitely help me in future. Thank you!


----------



## Digestive (Nov 13, 2016)

Roman Empire said:


> ENTJ best bosses, ESTJ best slavemasters, SJs best slaves.
> 
> ENTP most sucky at everything else than getting ideas.


Our Marketing department is full of NTPs :laughing:

We also have a tetchy ENFP who moralises and does stuff like tear down posters on the office noticeboard he doesn't like...


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

xSTJ, hands down


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

Well I'm going to split the shares 50/50 within a company with my younger bro who's an INTP.. He's one lazy piece of shit which will give insight on how to do things the quickest way. Then I'll turn him into a machine 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

The best boss I ever worked for is an ENTJ female.


----------

